# Rv parking at Jersey Shore ?



## rddog8691 (Mar 25, 2009)

I live in NEPA and would like to take my family on day trips this summer to the Jersey Shore. Does anyone have any information about a place to park a motorhome in walking distance to any beach in jersey preferably south Jersey. I tried to search campgrounds in New Jersey but I cant find any close to any beaches, they all seem to be miles away. I wouldnt even mind it if we had to ride our bikes. Though maybe someone may know a good spot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

RE: Rv parking at Jersey Shore ?

try this ,,   http://www.rvparkreviews.com/  ,, it may or may not help u out ,,, and sorry ,, i love any beach ,, but i have as of yet been to any in u'r area ,,  :disapprove:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 11, 2010)

Re: Rv parking at Jersey Shore ?

Never saw so much shoreline without a campground.  The only one I found in about 30 minutes of googling maps that was actually on (or real close) to the beach was the Long Beach Island Trailer Park.  This is their website:  http://www.lbitrailerpark.com/  Lots of luck.  There were plenty that were no where near the beach.


----------



## RogerLarson (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: Rv parking at Jersey Shore ?

You can park at Barnegat Lighthouse State Park. Â Their phone number is (609) 494-2016. Â The park is near the beach but the ranger recommended that you walk or ride a bike a mile south to a beach entrance on 20th street. Â Here's a link to a map of the park: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=googl...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl Â The lot opens at 8AM and closes at 10PM, but you need to get there on the early side because the lot fills up. Â Here's a link to the Barnegat Lighthouse State Park website. http://www.planetware.com/barnegat-light/barnegat-lighthouse-state-park-us-nj-016.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Re: Rv parking at Jersey Shore ?

more spam ,, and not even the type u can eat    :angry:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------

